# Summers on it's way



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought I'd give an iced coffee a go today as the suns shining and a hot drink isn't required.

I poured a double espresso, filled a glass with ice, milk and vanilla syrup then poured my espresso in.

Mmmmmmmm it's lovely and refreshing, I love it for my first go, I'll probably get loads of grief over this but just felt right for me.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My kids think a Granita machine for Iced drinks is coming their way, they caught the tail end of a skye conversation with a manufacturer of said machines....re using one for iced Coffee drinks, including with milk as well. So at the moment they are living the dream of their own slush type machine...









Yeah dream on kids

Your drink looks good though!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is my recipe for an Iced Vanilla Mocha:

1-1+1/2tsp bournville drinking chocolate

1 tsp Vanilla Extract

1 tsp Sugar (or more, to taste)

Double espresso shot

Milk

My go to drink on a hot day ^_^

I even layerd it, like a 'proper' coffee shop would


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow D, that looks really refreshing. May try that when I get the ingredients.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Going to google Granita machine Dave, not heard of one before. I just thought about getting a blender for blended drinks.


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Double espresso shot (dark roast where possible), one teaspoon dark muscovado sugar, 60ml milk and most importantly, 35ml coffee infused vodka. Shaken with ice, stirred with a cinnamon stick.

I used to live with a cocktail barman and this was our go to summer drink to impress!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Now that does sound lovely.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Cascara tea - 14g cascara to 500g water for 4 minutes iirc.

Shaken in a cocktail shaker with a small amount of sugar syrup and ice to chill it.

Served over ice.

Or, after shaking it - sodastream it, then serve over ice.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ice coffee rocks, no grief allowed! Only thing I would say is.. Dont waste your fresh beans. Keep those old leftovers (i.e the few grams leftover from the bags) and use those for ice lattees etc.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a hario drip tower on the way, at Coventry customs at the moment.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a friend who runs his own coffee business, he doesn't use plain old ice cubes but makes them with coffee so you don't get massive dilution when they melt.

Ian


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Atilla said:


> Double espresso shot (dark roast where possible), one teaspoon dark muscovado sugar, 60ml milk and most importantly, 35ml coffee infused vodka. Shaken with ice, stirred with a cinnamon stick.
> 
> I used to live with a cocktail barman and this was our go to summer drink to impress!


Just our of curiosity, can you make coffee infused vodka at home? Just as we have plenty of vodka at home which neither of us drink much and obviously no shortage of coffee beans! Would make a nice sipping drink on its own potentially if it was as simple as tossing a few beans in a bottle and forgetting about them!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Just our of curiosity, can you make coffee infused vodka at home? Just as we have plenty of vodka at home which neither of us drink much and obviously no shortage of coffee beans! Would make a nice sipping drink on its own potentially if it was as simple as tossing a few beans in a bottle and forgetting about them!


I don't think it's that easy somehow.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Just our of curiosity, can you make coffee infused vodka at home? Just as we have plenty of vodka at home which neither of us drink much and obviously no shortage of coffee beans! Would make a nice sipping drink on its own potentially if it was as simple as tossing a few beans in a bottle and forgetting about them!


I think it can be that simple, in northern Spain they make ORUJO which is spirit made from grape skin/residue.Most locals make it, then flavour it with coffee /herbs and other flavourings. I think it is a similar process to making SLOE gin.

Try beans in the bottle leave in a window rotate /up end weekly leave for one to two months.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You could actually break the beans up roughly using a pestle and mortar before adding them to the vodka. I wonder if you could create different versions depending on the bean and amount of coffee used, after all you are making what amounts to a coffee tincture.

One of the things I really do miss from Australia is the variety of excellent pre made cold coffee drinks available from the fridge in most good stores and even garages, it's something that we really do lag behind them in having, I've tried most of the varieties available from the supermarkets and have yet to find one that I would buy again. One of the other ways I have seen used to minimise dilution of the coffee by ice cubes is to use ice cubes made from frozen milk and chuck them into the blender along with your other components.

One of the best iced coffee drinks I've ever tried was just down the road from where my Dad used to live, there is a husband and wife owned business that roast coffee and make chocolate from scratch and have a cafe attached, they make an iced mocha on demand that uses the chocolate made on the premises which has literally been freshly conched that day and added in a liquid state, it is simply amazing.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

As much as I love a nice flat white or even the odd espresso I can't abide coffee flavoured things.. chocolates, icecream or cold drinks , all yuck.. Each to their own I guess


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, given alcohol is a good solvent as is water and these are the primary components of vodka I can't see why it wouldn't over time impart a little of the flavour to it. My mother-in-law soaks cherries in 'spiritus' ie 95% alcohol available from shops in Poland to make a home made cherry liqueur 'diluted down for drinking of course!) so I'm sure a similar principle should apply, even if it means a bit of bashing won't mortar and pestle first as Charlie suggests... I might give it a go on a small scale as an experiment. On occasion I have mixed a shot of vodka and espresso and it was fairly palatable!


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

It really is as easy as grabbing a handful of beans, rolling pin bashing them once or twice in a teatowel, adding to vodka, then leaving somewhere dark for a week then straining.

Darker beans produce a more flavourful spirit and brighter beans make a smoother product.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe you could soak the coffee beans in the Vodka, taste every few days until you get the flavour you desire, then pass through a muslin cloth?


----------

